# Possible Rear Main Seal Leak



## Keone777 (Sep 24, 2008)

Just looking for advice:

While the truck has been parked because I'm doing some vacuum leak work, I've noticed a dollar coin size puddle of engine oil on the ground. Found that the cross member right below the bell housing mating surface is coated in oil, along with the bottom of the bell housing itself. Don't see oil coming from other directions.

So....
- truck has 175,000 miles
- 5k mile old clutch, which may soon be ruined
- infamous tapping sound, especially when oil gets low. valves, timing chain?
- new radiator, ball joints, alternator, starter, tires, etc..

Is it worth it to change out the rear main seal on this old of an engine (timing chain, valves, etc)? Or would investing in a Re-manufactured engine be worth it?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

a rear main seal is about $18...


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check the back opf the valve cover and oil sending unit first...


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

*seal*

My 95 does the same thing.
I did a timing chain kit and replaced the valve cover seal, oil pan seal.

While under the truck i can see where oil is coming from the bell housing and then flows down the transmission to the cross member. 

Leaks about half a quart every 3000 miles. So i just watch the oil level.

You will have to remove the transmission/cross member support and more to replace the rear mail seal .

Im waiting for it to really start to leak, then replace. My truck is at 209,500 and shows its age.


----------



## Keone777 (Sep 24, 2008)

Speedo: The rear main seal is cheap. Just a lot of work for an old engine. Weighing the pros and cons.

Zanegrey: Changed the valve cover gasket little over a year ago, so I will check the oil sending unit. Where exactly on the engine is it?

95: so your clutch isn't getting affected at that rate? I was wondering cause I got a pretty new clutch and was kind of bumming if it got ruined. Especially since we just went through the whole tranny removal recently  

And mine does go low on oil too. About the same rate.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

osr is on the passenger side of the block by starter..actually above the starter to the front..


----------



## tomit (Jul 2, 2004)

Home Page Auto-Rx Internal Engine Cleaner

Couldn't hurt.

Tom


----------



## Keone777 (Sep 24, 2008)

Interesting stuff. Says it can stop seal leaks, renew seals, rejuvinate seals, and more. Can it cure cancer too? Haha.

But seriously, have you or anyone else used it? Wouldn't hurt my old engine to try. Been reading some online reviews and tests. Seems alright.


----------



## Keone777 (Sep 24, 2008)

Oil sending unit is dry. The rubber boot around the clutch fork/slave had a thin film of oil (most likely engine oil). Didn't see any visible oil when peeking in the bellhousing with a flashlight. Seems to be the rear main seal.

Wiped everything dry and going to wait to see the leak again. And, if so, drop the tranny come the next break I get.

Just hoping that the if it is, the leak is slow enough not to affect the clutch.


----------



## tomit (Jul 2, 2004)

Keone777,

Yeh, I've used Auto-RX. It does no harm and could possibly fix the seal leak. Works better if engine doesn't have a lot of sludge build up. Use regular dino oil (not synthetic) and follow the directions carefully.

Hope it solves your problem. Good Luck.

Tom


----------



## Keone777 (Sep 24, 2008)

Tomit, sounds like a sales pitch. 

Anybody else used Auto-RX personally?


----------

